# New Accuquartz



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

collected from postie-from obamaland-one gold filled accuquartz on original bracelet in original box display and outer with original gtee and tag - :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: jumping and humming for joy-photos soon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on Chris...post the pictures! :blink:

I've had a sneak preview of them...and this is one very unusual Accuquartz. :yes:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh yes, pics please.

I assume it's an Accuquartz in that timing is quartz and drive is tuning fork? Get 'em up it's a fine excuse for me to do new pics of mine.

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> Oh yes, pics please.
> 
> I assume it's an Accuquartz in that timing is quartz and drive is tuning fork? Get 'em up it's a fine excuse for me to do new pics of mine.
> 
> Andy


try this -still experimenting

http://s728photobucket.com/albums/www286/eglingham321


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, pics please.
> ...


 doesn't work I'm afraid

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one probably will:

http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww286/e...mview=slideshow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's a pic


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

goodness-is that really my accuquartz-its stunning!!-thanks fellows for photo assist-watch having a check with <the man>-or is it stig?-


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate the gold but love heart the position of the date/day window on this Accuquartz....very unusual. :thumbsup:

Now, just need to find one in s/steel....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I hate the gold but love heart the position of the date/day window on this Accuquartz....very unusual. :thumbsup:


I like the logo at the 9 position too


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I hate the gold but love heart the position of the date/day window on this Accuquartz....very unusual. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now, just need to find one in s/steel....


 I agree, it's a stunner. Well done that man.

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

foztex said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the gold but love heart the position of the date/day window on this Accuquartz....very unusual. :thumbsup:
> ...


done your photos?-can see this budding accuquartz group a bit special and select!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Do broken Accuquartz qualify for membership? Just bought this batch of 4 watches. Little or no chance of the bottom left being a runner, but then again.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bridegman sent me his new Accuquartz for a service...it was part of the deal for me to get my hands on his s/steel one here  .

I try and avoid gold watches, which is a little difficult when most Hamilton electrics were in gold cases, but when I opened up Bridgeman's parcel, I was amazed by the condition of this one. It is absolutely NOS...virtually mint :thumbsup:.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

gets better by the day-cheers for photos-any chance of inside job when it has its elf n safety- yes have spotted its a a date in front thank you-


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Those pictures are excellent Paul. It's a great looking watch.

I wouldn't give it back if I were you :tongue2:


----------

